# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : التاريخ الأوسط للإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى

## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة الأولى

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة الثانية

----------


## ملتقى أهل الأثر

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على هذا الكتاب المهم .

----------


## المجلس العلمي

المجموعة الأخيرة

----------


## أبو جبير

جزاكم الله خيرا، 
هل هذا الكتاب هو المطبوع باسم (التاريخ الصغير) ؟

----------


## المجلس العلمي

الأخ : ملتقى أهل الأثر شكراً على زيارتك الموضوع وبارك الله فيك 
الأخ : أبو جبير حياك الله وشكراً على مرورك على الموضوع أما بالنسبة للكتاب فالكتاب مطبوع وله عدة طبعات منها :
1- التاريخ الاوسط /محمد بن اسماعيل بن ابراهيم, البخاري ؛محمد بن ابراهيم اللحيدان الرياض : دار الصميعي ، 1418
2- التاريخ الصغير لاهور : المكتبه الاثريه
3- التاريخ الصغير : يوسف عبدالرحمن المرعشلي بيروت : دار المعرفه ، 1406
هذا على حد علمي والله أعلم .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبدالرحمن

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## المجلس العلمي

سلمان أبو زيد , عبدالرحمن , أبو جبير , ملتقى أهل الأثر 
أشكر لكم المرور على الموضوع والتفاعل معه وأسأل الله أن لا يحرمكم الأجر وبارك الله فيكم  وفي أنتظار تفاعلكم والأخوة الكرام الباقين

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... (ابتسامة) 
بارك الله فيكم وأثابكم الله خيرا وتجاوز عن سيئاتكم آمين.

----------


## حواري الرسول

*جزاكم الله خيرأ*

----------


## عباس إبراهيمي

أخي بارك الله فيك، يبدو أن روبط التاريخ الأوسط معطلة، فحبذا لو أعدت رفعها والله يحفظك ويرعاك.

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## مجدي مصطفى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فجزاكم الله خيرا..

----------


## الناقد السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## السرخسي المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## العبيد

مخطوط التاريخ الأوسط للبخاري في ملف واحد. 
ويبدو أنه يليه مختصر لسنن ابن ماجه من ص137

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

بوركت أخي العبيد حفظه الله...
يحتوي هذا المخطوط على:
- التاريخ الأوسط للبخاري (1- 136).
- مختصر سنن ابن ماجه [معلم عليه من أخرجه، وبعضه كتابة، ويذكر فيه المخرّج، وحكم أهل العلم المتقدمين عليه، وفي أواخره نقول فقهية عن المجد (لعله جد شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية)] (137- 366).
- قطعة من كتاب البعث لابن أبي داود (367-380).
- حديث مسند إلى علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه مرفوعا: "من صلى الضحى في يوم جمعة أربع ركعات...." فذكر حديثا طويلا، وكتب بجواره ما مفاده أن الحديث في الحديث كذاب مفتري.
- نسخة أبي مسهر (383-386).
- قطعة منتقاة من معجم الطبراني الكبير "مسند ابن عباس رضي الله عنه" (387-390) وفيها 29 حديثا، وقد قابلتُها بالمطبوع، فوجدت ما فيها أجمع موجود في المطبوع.
- صفحة أولها ليلة النصف من شعبان، وكلام غير مقروء.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> - مختصر سنن ابن ماجه [معلم عليه من أخرجه، وبعضه كتابة، ويذكر فيه المخرّج، وحكم أهل العلم المتقدمين عليه، وفي أواخره نقول فقهية عن المجد (لعله جد شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية)] (137- 366).


وقد جاء في البدر الطالع للشوكاني؛ في ترجمة محمد بن على بن حسين العمرانى ثم الصنعانى:
"وله مصنف على سنن ابن ماجه جعله أولا كالتخريج ثم جاوز ذلك إلى شرح الكتاب وهو إلى الآن في عمله!"
وجاء في مقدمة تحقيق الكاشف للذهبي؛ ضمن تعداد مؤلفات سبط ابن العجمي: حاشية على " سنن ابن ماجه ". وهي " تعليق لطيف " - كما قال السخاوي - " في مجلد " كما قال التقي ابن فهد.
والنسخة التي بخطه محفوظة في مكتبة فيض الله، وتاريخ تأليفه لها سنة 791، وعنها صورة في الجامعة الاسلامية أيضا في 234 ورقم الفيلم 121.
قال البرهان في مقدمتها: " وبعد: فاني...رأيت أنه لم يوضع عليه شئ فيما أعلم، فوضعت عليه هذه الحواشي اليسيرة مع عجلة عظيمة، ولم أقصد فيها جمع الاقوال ولا الكلام على الاحاديث من جهة ضعف أو أحكام، وإن كان فيها شئ فهو على سبيل العرض..".

----------


## العبيد

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## ابوجبل

جزاكم الله خيرا برجاء افادتى عن كيفية تحميل مخطوط الاطراف باوهام الاطراف للعراقى

----------

